# Why is salt so expensive?



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

The entire country is having a mild winter, yet salt is still hard to get, and still priced $$$$$..... Any ideas on what gives?


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

people are still paying for it. It is not much different then fuel prices. They go up really fast but take a long time to come down. I have just started to notice all the guys they buy large lots of salt to resell have dropped their prices to close to what they have into it. They dont want to sit on it for the rest of the year and possibly next year if prices are lower. I have also heard that all of the dredging on the Mississippi river and Illinois river have slowed barge traffic.

I currently have 2 suppliers that I can get salt from. One is at 106.50 the other is as 120


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

only thing i can think of is..we need it, they got it......for me its like when i try to sell something..its not worth crap, but if a dealer or someone else has it, its worth millions.

Im paying 85 a ton picked up, 40 min away, since it was very very slow this winter i have been hauling in my f550,


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

lfaulstick;1921593 said:


> only thing i can think of is..we need it, they got it......for me its like when i try to sell something..its not worth crap, but if a dealer or someone else has it, its worth millions.
> 
> Im paying 85 a ton picked up, 40 min away, since it was very very slow this winter i have been hauling in my f550,


What part of PA are you from?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)




----------



## 93chevy (Oct 26, 2014)

I found Home Depot Sells Crushed Blue Solar Salt, all natural, at 50 lbs a bag for $2.50 military rate, I can get a crate full 25 bags for $60. I spread it by a hand spreader, lasts me a couple months, at least that is an option


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Its because Morton has to buy new Walls and some Acuras..
http://www.weather.com/news/news/morton-salt-warehouse-collapse-chicago


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Mr Markus, that's my hometown......can you imagine we actually have people coming to take pictures of this?! It's honestly become a tourist attraction!


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

grandview;1921647 said:


>


Wow I actually thought municipalities got more of a break on it.


----------



## Dwan (Mar 24, 2004)

You think it is high now. Just wait till minimum wage goes to $15.00/hr.


----------



## Derek'sDumpstersInc (Jul 13, 2014)

Dwan;1922473 said:


> You think it is high now. Just wait till minimum wage goes to $15.00/hr.


I don't foresee that EVER actually happening, but if it does, it will only last a couple months before they are forced to drop it back down to reality. The thing that NONE of the min wage morons seem to understand is that min wage jobs AREN"T/WEREN"T meant to be full time jobs you live on. They are supposed to be training jobs for people just entering the work force with little/no experience. At some point, you are supposed to get an education or trade skill and get a real job. What will happen if they raise min wage to $15/hr is that all those jobs will vanish. Lets face it, people don't go to McD's because they LOVE the food, they go because it is quick/easy/cheap. If they raise min wage, the employers aren't going to be able to keep as many employees without drastically raising the price of their product to a point at which the consumer will no longer buy it. Then all loose their overpaid min wage jobs. Or, employer keeps price to consumer the same, but cuts work force in half. There goes the "QUICK" part of the scenario, so customers stop coming and min wage earners all loose jobs.

"Career" min wage earners don't understand this philosophy (or the way the real world works) because they have never run their own business or gone out and gotten/finished an education and have NO concept of what it takes to run one. Just my $.02 worth. I will now get off my soapbox.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

What truly boggles min mind is that the food grade and even water softener, for potable water, salt is cheaper then the premium graded stuff we drop on the pavement...That you surely wouldn't want to ingest...

Plus with the global cooling of the 70s the global warming of the 90s followed by the new Climate change (no **** the climate changes) we have had a perpetual shortage of salt due to the months of December, January and February in the northern hemisphere...I say we just get rid of those months!

ha


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Cause salt miners have to eat steak and lobster too


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

Because...... the man!


----------



## lfaulstick (Sep 7, 2009)

JimMarshall;1921634 said:


> What part of PA are you from?


North central...about 20 min from ny border right in cent of pa


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I'M paying 80 per ton, but the only bad part is they have put a 10 ton min, on every load


----------



## Upper5percent (Dec 28, 2008)

JimMarshall;1921565 said:


> The entire country is having a mild winter, yet salt is still hard to get, and still priced $$$$$..... Any ideas on what gives?


Cargill stopped mining under Lake Erie which used to produce a lot of salt...
http://www.cleveland.com/business/index.ssf/2013/08/cargill_salt.html


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

Upper5percent;1924074 said:


> Cargill stopped mining under Lake Erie which used to produce a lot of salt...
> http://www.cleveland.com/business/index.ssf/2013/08/cargill_salt.html


And then they resumed a week and a half later.

Fisherboy I assume that is picked up?


----------

